# Who is better? Larry Bird or Bernard King?



## Rashidi

A certain person I know has claimed that because Larry Bird said that King was better (the year that Bird won MVP), and therefore that must mean King was better, because Bird would never tell a lie.

I've been told to just "watch Bernard King play" because apparantly when I bring up the stat book to point out that Bird crushes King in rebounds, assists, steals, blocks, 3pt% and ft%, it turns out that stats are meaningless. Because as we all know, Bernard King makes Larry Bird look foolish when it comes to intangibles.

It also turns out that Bird making the All-NBA first team the first 9 seasons of his career (compared to only 2 times for King) is also meaningless. So are Bird's 3 MVP trophys. Because Bird said King was better than Bird, which obviously means King was robbed. A lot.

Oh, and King played 2 good playoff games. Of course, he never got further than the 2nd round, but who cares, Bird only got his rings cause he played with 6 other Hall of Famers. Did Bird ever average 30 ppg on a sub .500 team? NO! I didn't think so.

King >>>> Bird.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=68018&forumid=37


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Larry Bird and Bernard King? Who in their right mind would believe Bernard King was better than Larry Bird?


----------



## Rashidi

Apparantly Larry Bird and 2 Knick posters.


----------



## theBirdman

:uhoh:


----------



## Richie Rich

I know this is a Celtics board and either way most people would say that an EX-CeLtic pLayer is better than a non ex celtics player, but c'mon, Larry Bird vs. Bernard King?!


----------



## kcchiefs-fan

Bernard King was a fantastic player, but come on..........he's not on Larry Bird's level.


----------



## Big John

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> Bernard King was a fantastic player, but come on..........he's not on Larry Bird's level.


Right. Bernard was the best medium range jump shooter I ever saw. But Bird did everything else better than King.

Statistics will never tell the story on Bernard because he played the last half of his career on one knee. Before he got hurt, he was awesome.


----------



## Rashidi

An offensive monster, but clearly one-dimensional. He wasn't much of a rebounder/passer/defender.


----------



## Bad Bartons

*I'll try to say this nicely*

There really is no comparison.

Larry Bird is one of the 5 best players EVER in the NBA.

Bernard King was among the top 5 in the NBA during his best NBA season.

If Bird ever said that King was better then he was being humble.

King was a good scorer. At about 6'5" he was fearless in the low post. He had a nice medium range jumper. He was quick off the dribble for a forward and he had a nice fade away that was hard to defend. In every other aspect of his game he was average at best.

Bird..I will stop myself. Bird was a winner. Bird was a leader. Bird was a complete player. Well I tried to stop myself.

Compare King to Cornbread. The comparison is more valid.

Bird vs. King? No Contest.


----------



## Premier

Bird has a valid argument for the best player in the NBA's history. King can't even call himself the best Knick in the NBA's history.


----------



## whiterhino

Top 5 in the history of the NBA is Larry Bird, so if your name isn't Chamberlain, Magic, Jordan, Jabbar, West or Russell then your name shouldn't be mentioned in the same sentence as Bird!!!


----------



## Rashidi

> Top 5 in the history of the NBA is Larry Bird, so if your name isn't Chamberlain, Magic, Jordan, Jabbar, West or Russell


What if my name is Hakeem, Shaquille, Moses, or Karl?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Top 5 in the history of the NBA is Larry Bird, so if your name isn't Chamberlain, Magic, Jordan, Jabbar, West or Russell then your name shouldn't be mentioned in the same sentence as Bird!!!


Or Oscar.


----------



## whiterhino

Missed Oscar, but Hakeem, Shaquille, Moses and Karl are in a different tier IMO, still awesome but just a step below.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Missed Oscar, but Hakeem, Shaquille, Moses and Karl are in a different tier IMO, still awesome but just a step below.


I'd agree with that.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Bernard King was an hell of a player and one of the greatest stories in the NBA, after his injury...
But he is no match for the White Satan.
Bernard King was a scorer, pure and simple, and maybe one of the best in his prime. But Larry´s all-around excellence is unmatched.


----------



## Premier

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Bernard King was an hell of a player and one of the greatest stories in the NBA, after his injury...
> But he is no match for the *White Satan.*
> Bernard King was a scorer, pure and simple, and maybe one of the best in his prime. But Larry´s all-around excellence is unmatched.


White Satan..

:laugh: Haha :laugh:


----------



## Customjerseymaker

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Larry Bird and Bernard King? Who in their right mind would believe Bernard King was better than Larry Bird?


Bird had it right to Say A Healthy King was as good as anyone in the league. Its not really fare to compare players at anytime because the intangibles would never be the same. The Year Bird won MVP King was the best player in the league. They Both are 2 of the greatest players to play the game.


----------



## Larry Legend

Rashidi said:


> A certain person I know has claimed that because Larry Bird said that King was better (the year that Bird won MVP), and therefore that must mean King was better, because Bird would never tell a lie.
> 
> I've been told to just "watch Bernard King play" because apparantly when I bring up the stat book to point out that Bird crushes King in rebounds, assists, steals, blocks, 3pt% and ft%, it turns out that stats are meaningless. Because as we all know, Bernard King makes Larry Bird look foolish when it comes to intangibles.
> 
> It also turns out that Bird making the All-NBA first team the first 9 seasons of his career (compared to only 2 times for King) is also meaningless. So are Bird's 3 MVP trophys. Because Bird said King was better than Bird, which obviously means King was robbed. A lot.
> 
> Oh, and King played 2 good playoff games. Of course, he never got further than the 2nd round, but who cares, Bird only got his rings cause he played with 6 other Hall of Famers. Did Bird ever average 30 ppg on a sub .500 team? NO! I didn't think so.
> 
> King >>>> Bird.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=68018&forumid=37


Bird did 29.934 points with 52.7% FG, 41.4% 3FG & 91.6% FT; 28.6875 with 52.2% FG, 42.7% 3FG & 88.2% FT; and 28.054 with 52.5% FG, 40% 3FG & 91% FT. that`s only very little less than 32.9 with 53% FG but if we took also 10% 3FG & 77.2% FT, Bird is just better also here.
But also if King would do this with 60% FG, 50% 3FG & 100% FT, Bird is just a better player considering all the skill and abilities:
Bird was a genius basketball as Magic and made his teammates better what King couldn`t;
Bird was much better leader, winner and clutcher;
Bird crushes King in also in shooting from 3 and line, rebounds, assists, steals, & blocks.

Also what Bird said, that said it because he is a modest man, cannot change all this thing that point very clear that Bird is just a greater player, and saying (or writing) that King is better because what Larry said, is one of the most pathetic thing that someone could ever say, and who say (or write) such a thing just don`t understand basketball at all!


----------



## e-monk

sigh...


----------



## RollWithEm

Premier was a good poster. I miss his sarcastic wit.


----------

